# I'm 32, new here. Ttc#1.



## Futuremomtobe

Hello I decided to reach out on here cause many people don't understand how I feel and what I'm going thru. I'm 32, TTC #1. After TTC for over a year, I found a dr to listen to me and not just brush off my concerns. He ordered a HSG and ultrasound and lab tests. I soon found out my right side tubes are 100% blocked, that was mid-October when I got the news. My dr said the blockage is probably from an appendectomy I had many years ago. All my lab results came back perfect. We discussed surgery to open the tube, but I'm scared of the risk. I am starting my first round of clomid this cycle, I am currently on day one. I'm praying for the only thing on my Christmas list this year, a BFP :xmas12:


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Testing signature


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Starting clomid tomorrow, I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! Good luck starting clomid :)


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to bnb! Good luck starting clomid :)

Thank you so much. I've gotten the best support oh here and I appreciate it! I was so sad when I found out my right side tube was blocked, but I'm so hopeful now because I now know I only need one side. I'm praying the clomid is the answer to my prayers and will bring my BFP soon. Good luck and congrats to you on your PG journey, your due next month, that's exciting!!


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Day 4 on Clomid and luckily I don't feel no side effects at all! Yay! Gonna start pulling out my OPK tomorrow. This is all exciting, yet overwhelming because I can't imagine the let down if I get a BFN. I'm trying to stay optimistic. I don't know why my mind is wandering in that direction, I think I'm just so used to being let down month after month for so long, I'm just expecting to be let down again, but I heard amazing things about clomid. FX for that BFP


----------



## 2ducks

Hello! Your post caught my eye because I am also 32 and ttc#1. I haven't had any cycles naturally since stopping bcp in may. I wish you good luck with clomid and will look forward to hearing good news from you!


----------



## Lightbug

Also new and 32 and ttc#1!
And I've had my own health issues as well. I've been dealing with it since May. It is good to know all about your body before ttc. And it is nice knowing the reason why things haven't been working out. 
Good luck to you on your ttc journey!


----------



## Futuremomtobe

2ducks said:


> Hello! Your post caught my eye because I am also 32 and ttc#1. I haven't had any cycles naturally since stopping bcp in may. I wish you good luck with clomid and will look forward to hearing good news from you!

Thank you. I am at the end of my tww and I'm hoping for good news. Good luck to you too, where are you at in your journey?


----------



## Futuremomtobe

Lightbug said:


> Also new and 32 and ttc#1!
> And I've had my own health issues as well. I've been dealing with it since May.  It is good to know all about your body before ttc. And it is nice knowing the reason why things haven't been working out.
> Good luck to you on your ttc journey!

I'm sorry to hear that. What kind of issues have you been dealing with? I'm on day 29, this should be day 1, but AF has not came so I'm driving myself crazy testing lol.


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb


----------



## Futuremomtobe

dizzy65 said:


> welcome to bnb

Thank you!!!


----------



## Futuremomtobe

AF came :growlmad: I'm gonna give clomid one more try. My dr upped the milligrams to 100. I'm also gonna take robitussin this time and hope it helps. It's a lot of happy Christmas vibes going on, so I'm really hoping this is the month FX :xmas9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry af arrived huni xx


----------



## Futuremomtobe

I'm feeling so good about things this month! FX this month is the month!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/welcome2-1_zpsc2zsdhld.gif


----------

